# angioplasty of graft



## Holly May (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello All,

I need help with coding for angioplasty done on a femoral vein bypass graft. Is there a code out there for this??
Here is what the OP note says:

"Complex and successful balloon angioplasty of the proximal anastomosis of the left saphenous vein graft from the left femoral artery, below the bifurcation of the profunda to the left proximal mid-posterior tibial artery."

Thank you.

Holly May, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## sdodson (Jan 22, 2014)

*Regular angioplasty code for vessel*

You would bill the same angioplasty code that you would for the bypassed vessel. Since CMS and AMA recognize the common femoral, SFA, and Popliteal as one vessel, you can only charge angioplasty one time for that encounter unless you did both legs. So you would bill 37224 with the appropriate LT or RT modifier. You cannot bill diagnostic since it is included unless there were no diagnostic studies done.


----------



## Holly May (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you for the help.
I thought this was the code, but didn't know if there was another code out there.

Holly


----------

